# Rand dovetail machine



## tech1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Any one ever use one of the rand dovetail machines.Its an ebay item and wondering if they are any good.Looking for an inexpensive unit but I don't want junk


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure about the Rand, but the pics of Rand equipment I have seen on Ebay make them look like Harbor Freight items... I have the HF Dovetail machine and it is good enough for hobbyist use... The difference I can see though is the description of the Rand says it can do half blind, and regular through dovetails. The HF only does half blinds...

I have a neighbor with one of the Rand mini lathes. He doesn't use it but maybe for 5-6 projects a year, and he has had his for about 5 years... He hasn't broken it yet...

I guess if you are going to put it to light duty use, it might just be okay...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You might look at the Keller jig. I love mine. I owned a Leigh before it grew legs and althought the Leigh can do things the Keller can't, the Keller is so easy to use and NO TEST CUTS. 

I also had a Rockler and it was a pure joy. It's a toss up between the Keller and the Rockler. The Rockler was $99 when I bought it but I bought the Keller off craiglist so I don't know what you will find on pricing foir it new. 

I have heard alot of good things about the Akeda, but i don't think it cuts half blind, and it costs near as much as a Leigh.


Now for the tickler, I have been looking at *THIS* jig real hard because it get snothing but great reviews and it is CHEAP! Like $40.00! maybe you should buy it and give us a review?

I sell a dovetail spline jig but I don't think it is what you are looking for. Might be something for you to consider down the road when you want to make things that have a different look other than traditional tail and pins look. Plus, when you really need strength, my spline jig can't be beat for that.

Eventually I guess I am going to get every dovetail jig on the market. I have a decent start. 

Let us know what you get and review it because alot of woodworkers would love to find that really cheap one that will cut through and half blind, with no test cuts, for cheap. That's why the Template Master interests me.


----------

